# rain rain rain



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

The rain has been kicking my ass, but it sure is beautiful view.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

B-2 Lawncare;2143425 said:


> The rain has been kicking my ass, but it sure is beautiful view.


Wish it would rain here in Michigan


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is the picture I was trying to upload,


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Cool to scorching to rain .. Everyday is a mystery here


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A lot of lawns turned brownish over the weekend.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

:mechancUOTE=Mark Oomkes;2143563]A lot of lawns turned brownish over the weekend.[/QUOTE]

It must be dry there how are the framers fairing there be that dry?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

B-2 Lawncare;2143586 said:


> :mechancUOTE=Mark Oomkes;2143563]A lot of lawns turned brownish over the weekend.


It must be dry there how are the framers fairing there be that dry?[/QUOTE]
They have a bunch of hunter mistys scattered throughout the fields.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

BossPlow2010;2143591 said:


> It must be dry there how are the framers fairing there be that dry?


They have a bunch of hunter mistys scattered throughout the fields.[/QUOTE]
The ones that can afford it either pump from a well or a pond and the rest let the rain and insurance handle it


----------

